# Favorite relationships in a story



## C.Gholy (Dec 2, 2008)

So the question is pretty complex. I don't want the answers based on romance because not everyone is a romance fan here.  

Has there ever been a time when you've read a book and thought to yourself, this character and this character would make a good couple?

Ever been a time where you really enjoyed two characters' interactions, weather it be romantic, platonic or hatred and you felt was good for the plot?


When I was re-reading Vampirates I really started to like Lorcan's character and I enjoy his interactions with Grace. One minute he's mysterious, next minute he's kind. I enjoyed it a lot, so I went back a few pages and read it again.


----------



## JHB (Dec 2, 2008)

C.Gholy said:


> So the question is pretty complex. I don't want the answers based on romance because not everyone is a romance fan here.
> 
> Has there ever been a time when you've read a book and thought to yourself, this character and this character would make a good couple?



Yes, but the thought stops there. :thumbr:



C.Gholy said:


> Ever been a time where you really enjoyed two characters' interactions, weather it be romantic, platonic or hatred and you felt was good for the plot?



Yeah, because without character interaction there wouldn't be much of a story. :thumbr:



C.Gholy said:


> When I was re-reading Vampirates I really started to like Lorcan's character and I enjoy his interactions with Grace. One minute he's mysterious, next minute he's kind. I enjoyed it a lot, so I went back a few pages and read it again.



Good for you. Glad to see that you enjoy reading. :thumbr:


----------



## Dr. Malone (Dec 2, 2008)

Vampirates?  Is that real?  Is it like Blacula?  I'm gonna go google that and have a laugh.


----------



## SevenWritez (Dec 2, 2008)

Vampirates is pretty popular. I shelve a lot of copies of it at work.

Anyway, I really liked the relationship between Holden and his little sister, Phoebe. 

Holden's candor juxtaposed with Phoebe's sweet yet near condescending concern for her brother really made Catcher in the Rye more memorable than it already was.

Everything about that book is great.


----------



## Edgewise (Dec 2, 2008)

Camilla and Arturo Bandini in "Ask The Dust" by John Fante, precisely because their relationship was so chaotic.

Spoiler:


























By the end of the book, Camilla ends up in a lunatic asylum due to a combination of being stoned off grass all the time, unrequited love towards an abusive man, and Arturo's erratic behavior towards her (despite his obvious care for Camilla). In the end, Camilla escapes from the asylum, drives to the man she loves (who is suffering from tuberculosis and has become a hermit in the California desert) and wandered alone into the barren wasteland. Arturo traces her steps about 100 feet from the shack, writes a love note inside his newly published book, and tosses it into the desert. 

I was close to tears.


----------



## Tom88 (Dec 2, 2008)

Heathcliffe and Cathy? They were both clinically insane, by today's standards.
Was memorable


----------



## Edgewise (Dec 4, 2008)

Upping this thread because it's a really, really good topic.


----------



## PSFoster (Dec 5, 2008)

Tom88 said:


> Heathcliffe and Cathy? They were both clinically insane, by today's standards.
> Was memorable



I loved reading Wuthering Heights when I was young. Haven't read it since, tho' I still have a copy.

The movie was overacted. Far too melodramatic, even for a melodramatic novel.


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I personally like the relationship between several of my characters, but... I don't think that counts for anything here.

In the _Melusine_ series, I really liked the relationship between Mildmay and Felix.


----------



## SevenWritez (Dec 5, 2008)

I wasn't aware anyone else had actually read _Ask the Dust_. Anytime I bring it up in book-talk I get a blank stare. Definitely a good read.


----------



## JosephB (Dec 5, 2008)

Lennie and George.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Dec 6, 2008)

> Heathcliffe and Cathy?



That's a good one.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 6, 2008)

Slippery Jim and Angelina DiGriz.


----------



## Mike C (Dec 6, 2008)

PSFoster said:


> The movie was overacted.



Which one?


----------



## froman (Dec 6, 2008)

Miro and Jane in the Enders series.  I can't wait until the new book comes out!


----------



## Mugician (Dec 9, 2008)

Prabaker and Shantaram in Shantaram (Gregory David Roberts). By the way I haven't met another soul who has finished this book (other than my 3 friends who recommended it), any thoughts? Anyone read it?


----------



## Edgewise (Dec 9, 2008)

SevenWritez said:


> I wasn't aware anyone else had actually read _Ask the Dust_. Anytime I bring it up in book-talk I get a blank stare. Definitely a good read.


 
Same here.  The fact that it is buried so deep is a crime against humanity IMO.  That is to say, every human being should read Ask the Dust.

As my grandfather used to say, "Get 'cuttin".


----------



## A. Mann (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm with JosephB. Its gotta be George and Lennie. A pairing so influential that thousands who've never even read _Of Mice and Men_ still have an image in their mind of the two if only through Warner Bros cartoons.


----------



## Edgewise (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm going to have to add Miles Hendon and the Prince in "Prince and the Pauper".


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 24, 2009)

Rachel Ivy and Jenks from the Hollows series by Kim Harrison.


----------



## S-wo (Jan 24, 2009)

I sort of liked Ron and Harry's friendship in the Harry Potter series and also Fred and George too because they're pretty funny and would be cool people to hang with in real life.


----------



## ThePinkBookworm (Feb 14, 2009)

I think that the best couple/relationship from a book would have to be Anne and Gilbert of Anne of Green Gables.  They have such a wonderful, sweet, loving relationship with the old fashionedness that we are missing in many modern novels.
In second place, sad to say, Edward and Bella of Twilight.  Yes, probably been said before, but it is true.

Just my thoughts!

Li Li


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Feb 14, 2009)

I enjoyed the progression of the relationship of Sonea and Anarkin in _The Dark Magician Series_ by Trudi Canavan.


----------



## Lyonidus (Feb 18, 2009)

i'd have to agree with you CS, they're relationship was kinda cool but kinda creepy to begin with at the same time and it progressed well and at the right pace.

as for me i would have to say fitz and the fool in Robin hobb's books was a great character relationship and one that immediately stands out for me, especially as i'm reading those series for what i believe to be the third time now.


----------



## tinymachines. (Feb 19, 2009)

Vito Corleone's relationship with his children, you can tell he didn't want his kids to get mixed up on the wrong side of the tracks and instead wanted them to go to college and make something of themselves, I find Hagen a reflection of what the Don truly wanted from Santino.


----------



## Tom88 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sal Paradise and Dean Moriarty. Course


----------



## Mike C (Feb 19, 2009)

Tom88 said:


> Sal Paradise and Dean Moriarty. Course



Of course. A destructive but wild partnership.


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 22, 2009)

Huckleberry Finn and Jim

Captain Ahab and Moby Dick

Bottom and Titania


----------



## Mike C (Feb 23, 2009)

Franny and Zooey.


----------

